# Wireless connected but no internet



## T.D.C.

Hi. For the past couple of weeks I have been having problems connecting to the internet when using my laptop's wireless connection. It says that I am connected to wireless and that I have excellent signal strength, but I still can't connect to the internet (or use msn messenger). Everything works fine when I connect through an regular internet cable. Also, I have experienced the same problem at home and at my office.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## etaf

can you do the following
post an ipconfig /all

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.

NEXT lets see if you can get out onto the internet with both names and IP's - its possible the IP number you get back on the first test is different to the one I post {I'm in UK} so use the number you get instead of mine

------------------------------------------------
try ping the name and then the IP see below

start
run
cmd

C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping {the default gateway ipaddress you got above }*

C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping google.com*


> Pinging google.com [64.233.187.99] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=120ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=102ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=101ms TTL=243
> 
> Ping statistics for 64.233.187.99:
> Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
> Minimum = 101ms, Maximum = 120ms, Average = 107ms
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>ping 64.233.187.991
> Ping request could not find host 64.233.187.991. Please check the name and try a
> gain.


C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping 64.233.187.99*


> Pinging 64.233.187.99 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=111ms TTL=243
> 
> Ping statistics for 64.233.187.99:
> Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
> Minimum = 111ms, Maximum = 116ms, Average = 113ms
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>


it may be spyware - so we may need a hijackthis log - i'll post details after the results above


----------



## NiteHawk

IF you have more than one PC on a network you should check the IP for both, you may want to "hard code" the IP instead of using DHCP to assign addresses.


----------



## T.D.C.

ETAF,

Thanks for the instructions. Following are the results:

C:\Documents and Settings\User>Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\User>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : toshiba-user
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-88-5A-65

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : INPROCOMM IPN2220 Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-9B-A9-05-13
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 20, 2006 1:14:44 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 27, 2006 1:14:44 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\User>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\User>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.


----------



## etaf

well at least you still have a connection to the router - whats the lights on the router indicate - still have dsl

also try
ping 64.233.187.99

also do you have a cordless phone and is you wireless encryption enabled at all

may just simply require a change of channels

try downloading thsi program and see how many other networks around
Free software to check signal strength of wireless is netstumbler 0.4.0 available for download from http://www.stumbler.net/


----------



## T.D.C.

Hi ETAF....thanks so much for the help!

So, Router lights are fine. 

When I tried to ping you I got the following:

Pinging 64.233.287.99 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 64.233.107.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss).

I have a wireless phone that i use on a voice over ip stystem. i tried changing the channel on the phone but nothing changed.

Any ideas as to what's stopping me from getting on the internet?


----------



## jdl

I posted this back in January when I solved a similar problem using different company's router and adapter. The same solution may work for your router and laptop card.

"I had a similar problem when using a linksys wireless G router and a Netgear adapter. The Lan indicator on the PC showed "connected" and the "signal strength" on the adapter equipped piece of equipment (Tivo) showed 80-100 percent signal strength. The Tivo, however wouldn't connect to the internet. Sound familiar so far??

If the Router and Adapters are from the same company, you can usually connect using an alphanumeric password. If not, you need to use the hexadecimal "key" (found in the router info) for the password on the unit which won't connect. That's all it took to fix mine and I spent DAYS on tech support lines with Tivo, Yahoo, Linksys, and Netgear with no help at all. Finally found an obscure discussion on an old internet forum.

Hope this works for you...it made my day!"


----------



## etaf

> I have a wireless phone that i use on a voice over ip stystem. i tried changing the channel on the phone but nothing changed.


this could be the problem

1) have you turned off encryption at all on wireless
2) change channels on the wireless 1,6, or 11 
3) run the software and see if other networks are interfering
4) it may just all need power recycling - turning modem/router/Pc all of


----------



## buffles

I had the exact problem. Could connect to wireless but no internet. I had to update the wireless card software. It works fine now.


----------

